# My M.A.C Treasure :)



## ebvata (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my M.A.C collection 
Jan. 2009 updated


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 5, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice collection and it is growing. congrats!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 5, 2008)

love it


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks Good!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome collection!  Turquatic = Love


----------



## n_c (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks so pretty all laid out like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the brush collection btw.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome collection!!!  I love seeing how it has grown!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

Great collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it procreates fast!


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved to see how it grows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I especially love the brush and pencils..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to see the l/s colors once when you have time


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 6, 2008)

Love it! Especially all your blushies!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 7, 2008)

ok i am a total noob with MAC but wat is that in the large bottle?? first pic on the left...???  Alot of ppl have it lol....

I dont buy alot of MAC as i Napoleon is closer and is the same as MAC...

Nice stuff tho!! sooo jealous


----------



## ebvata (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marjolaine* 

 
_I loved to see how it grows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I especially love the brush and pencils..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to see the l/s colors once when you have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure sweety,I'll take a picture tonight for you,thanks a lot!


----------



## ebvata (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* 

 
_ok i am a total noob with MAC but wat is that in the large bottle?? first pic on the left...??? Alot of ppl have it lol....
I dont buy alot of MAC as i Napoleon is closer and is the same as MAC...
Nice stuff tho!! sooo jealous_

 

Its "Fix+" bottle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Napoleon? İf you mean Napoleon Perdis, no sale in my country.


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## ebvata (Nov 7, 2008)

For Marjolaine,


----------



## Marjolaine (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks a lot ebvata dear. they are gorgeous


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am envious of all of your brushes!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 11, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## ebvata (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: My M.A.C Treasure  (pic heavy!)*

Updated


----------



## ebvata (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: My M.A.C Treasure  pic heavy!*

Updated


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 11, 2009)

*You are a MAC addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... Lovely collection ... Especially the brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ebvata (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks sweety,I love all my MAC brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW!!! You have a lot of brushes!!! I must steal all of your MAC brushes! lol jk love your growing MAC collection!


----------



## xuxu84 (Mar 8, 2009)

You have an amazing treasure! I'm so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ebvatacım, süpermiş bunlar, bebeklere bak yaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, itsbeauty'e koymadın herhalde veya ben kaçırdım.


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Great Collection - especially the brushes.


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 8, 2009)

great collection...


----------



## Dolly* (Mar 15, 2009)

these brushes


----------

